# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Iniciação de salgados 100x40x40

## Sérgio andré

Boa tarde,

actualmente encontro-me a montar um novo aquário (100x40x40) e gostava de esclarecer algumas dúvidas, receber algumas opiniões.

Tenho andado a pesquisar bastante mas não encontro as respostas adequadas, visto que depende do aquario que se prentende, é um aquario com peixes principalmente peixe palhaço algas e corais 

O setup actual do aquário é:

Aquário:     100x40x40
Escumador: Red Sea skimmer  
Circulação: 1 x 
Ar: bomba de ar tetra + 
Iluminasao: T8 90cm 30w azul e branca 
Aquecimento:termostato 200w juwel 

Fundo: 20 kg de areia de coral 
Pedra viva: 10 kg
Pedra morta: 3 kg


Qual a melhor opção em relasao a iluminasao que tenho e suficiente inicialmete quanto tempo devo ter a luz ligada  Já li bastante sobre o assunto mas fiquei sem perceber se T8 2x 30w, é insufuciente ou não?

nas pedras vivas na primera semana nasceram algumas algas castanhas devo retiralas?

tb apareceram algumas brancas penenas exas devo mater? 


e ontem mesmo  numa manutensao k tava a ver se havia algo de novo surgio algo que n esperava numa das endradas de uma das pedras penso que é um caragueijo!!! agora a minha pergunta é como vou por peixes e corais devo matelo?  


Espero que me possam ajudar, com algumas opiniões. 
__________________
Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

----------


## vasco.gomes

> agora comecei a ligar a luz nas primeiras horas entao 2 a 3 horas e o periodo certo?


Viva, eu inicialmente penso que comecei com 5h de luz, mas rapidamente aumentei os periodos de luz.




> mas n tem encontrei algo k n tava a espera dentro de uma das rochas vivas k tem alguns tuneis encontrei um pekeno Caranguejo a mh pergunta e
> dado k o k kero por sao peixes palhaços o Caranguejo e compativel k eles posso mater peixes e Caranguejo e corais sem me preokupar mt 
> 
> fiko aguardar comentarios obrigado abraco a todos


Relativamente a esta parte eu gostaria de ajudar, mas não se percebe nada do que tens ai escrito.
Se fizeres a pergunta em Português certamente terás varias pessoas a ajudar.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Sérgio,

Em relação à iluminação podes passar para o período desejado (como já disse o Vasco) até porque só tens rocha, não vai haver grande choque.

Quanto ao caranguejo não há problema de compatibilidade com palhaços, em relação a corais, no caso de duros poderá fazer alguns estragos, tenta tirar uma foto melhor para te ajudarem a identificar.

P.S. Aproveito para te aconselhar a eliminares essa apitásia (anémona da primeira foto), pode tornar-se uma praga (deita kalk).

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Viva Sérgio,
> 
> Em relação à iluminação podes passar para o período desejado (como já disse o Vasco) até porque só tens rocha, não vai haver grande choque.
> 
> Quanto ao caranguejo não há problema de compatibilidade com palhaços, em relação a corais, no caso de duros poderá fazer alguns estragos, tenta tirar uma foto melhor para te ajudarem a identificar.
> 
> P.S. Aproveito para te aconselhar a eliminares essa apitásia (anémona da primeira foto), pode tornar-se uma praga (deita kalk).
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel Correia


obrigado pela resposta 

a que falas pa iliminar e akela castanha certo?

e aquele tom rosa e o que defato tb tenho uma algas axo que sao brancas e uma preta vou por fotos pa avaliares obrigado pela ajuda 

XD

 :SbPoiss:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Sim, para eliminar a castanha.
A alga cor de rosa é boa e é bom sinal o seu crescimento.

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Sim, para eliminar a castanha.
> A alga cor de rosa é boa e é bom sinal o seu crescimento.


obrigado pela dica e em relasao a iluminasao que tenho e suficiente??

----------


## Sérgio andré

boa noite a todos

tou com um dilema tou a instalar um novo habita para agua salgada ja tenho mu pequeno caragueijo e tudo mas a iluminasao k tenho e a t8 90cm x 2 30 w 

primera duvida esta luz e suficiente para os corais algas e peixes incluindo a rocha viva ?

mas a miha idecisao maior e como ter a iluminasao dado que o meu aquario ta fexado tenho k abir uma abertura na tampa para o escumador o que me aconseham meter uma iluminasao externa sem tampa ou ter uma tampa fexada pk o pó barunho e a questao instetica com a tapa e bem diferente 

que me aconsenham?

Espero que me possam ajudar, com algumas opiniões. 
__________________
Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Bom dia Sérgio,

o primeiro conselho que te posso/podemos dar, é tentares escrever com um português que se consiga ler e perceber, não custa nada e facilita bastante.
Desculpa o reparo mas tens frases que é impossível entender o que queres dizer  *"pk o pó barunho e a questao instetica"* ???




> boa noite a todos
> 
> tou com um dilema tou a instalar um novo habita para agua salgada ja tenho mu pequeno caragueijo e tudo mas a iluminasao k tenho e a t8 90cm x 2 30 w 
> 
> primera duvida esta luz e suficiente para os corais algas e peixes incluindo a rocha viva ?
> 
> mas a miha idecisao maior e como ter a iluminasao dado que o meu aquario ta fexado tenho k abir uma abertura na tampa para o escumador o que me aconseham meter uma iluminasao externa sem tampa ou ter uma tampa fexada pk o pó barunho e a questao instetica com a tapa e bem diferente 
> 
> que me aconsenham?
> ...

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas...
Pois, é complicado.. vou tentar responder ao que julgo ter percebido..
Tenta não repetir perguntas, basta fazeres a pergunta uma vez em português e alguém te vai responder com certeza, na esqueças que isto é um forum, e ninguém é obrigado a responder ou a ajudar a quem quer que seja..
Por isso, com esse portugues, o pessoal nem perde tempo a ler o que escreves.. confesso que é difícil..

Ainda não percebi que tipo de aquário queres, queres corais? 
Essa iluminação só serve para peixes, e se forem palhaços nem pensar em por anemonas..
Pelo que percebo não tens SUMP, sendo assim o aquário não pode ser tapado, os peixes, tal como nós precisam de respirar, e o oxigénio anda no ar, tem de entrar na agua.. bombas de ar não são de todo recomendadas!

O conselho que te dou é, procura uma boa loja de aquariofilia na tua zona, vai lá e com certeza eles te aconselham pelo melhor...
E não há nada como falar directamente com alguém que perceba..

Abraço.

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Boas...
> Pois, é complicado.. vou tentar responder ao que julgo ter percebido..
> Tenta não repetir perguntas, basta fazeres a pergunta uma vez em português e alguém te vai responder com certeza, na esqueças que isto é um forum, e ninguém é obrigado a responder ou a ajudar a quem quer que seja..
> Por isso, com esse portugues, o pessoal nem perde tempo a ler o que escreves.. confesso que é difícil..
> 
> Ainda não percebi que tipo de aquário queres, queres corais? 
> Essa iluminação só serve para peixes, e se forem palhaços nem pensar em por anemonas..
> Pelo que percebo não tens SUMP, sendo assim o aquário não pode ser tapado, os peixes, tal como nós precisam de respirar, e o oxigénio anda no ar, tem de entrar na agua.. bombas de ar não são de todo recomendadas!
> 
> ...


Boas, obrigado por responderes
O que pretendo e um aquário que tenha peixes (principalmente peixe palhaço e cirurgião) algas e alguns corais! E isso basicamente , o que nas lojas nunca me falaram em aumentar a lux e fui lendo aqui algumas coisas e fiquei confuso! :S até pelo que vi em lojas todos esses aquários tão abertos e calculei que tivesse mesmo que ser assim 
Até por já tava a pensar nesta possibilidade

Achas que será suficiente para o que eu pretendo ter?

MODEL：STS-900
FREQ:50Hz
POWER：T5-21Wx3
LENGTH：900mm

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas



A uns dia apareceu me na rocha viva esta alga acho que e uma alga alguém me sabe o que e exatamente ?

aguardo a resposta obrigado

----------


## joaocostal

Boa,

É um espirografo, que é um ser filtrador. Deixa ficar, são benéficos.

----------


## Sérgio andré

obrigado mas já agora que vantagens dão?

----------


## joaocostal

Sao seres filtradores que capturam pequenas particulas e organismos em suspensão na água, logo tornam a mesma mais limpida. De qualquer forma só seria mesmo significativo se fossem muitos. 

São também alimento de algumas espécies de peixes (Chelmon Rostratus por exemplo)

Força nisso  :SbOk2:

----------


## Sérgio andré

obrigado pela dica ja agora na questão da iluminasao achas que aquela que comentei mais a baixo serve ??

----------


## joaocostal

Boas Sérgio,

Depende muito de que corais queres ter. Se for apenas para corais moles é suficiente, mas se quiseres colocar alguns corais duros, estes podem sentir-se um pouco se os colocares mais baixo no layout.

Tem atenção na escolha das lampadas. Eu colocaria duas de 15000Kelvin e uma actinínica.

Se deixares algum espaço na posição mais alta do aquário podes la colocar alguns corais duros.

Quanto aos peixes, não são muito exigentes em termos de iluminação.

Nesta fase de maturação não necessitas de ter as luzes muito tempo ligadas.

Muita atenção para não te precipitares a meter peixes e corais. Deixa o aquário maturar com calma.

----------


## Sérgio andré

obrigado por responderes , entao tambem es da opiniao de ter o aquario aberto certo? mas ja agora pra ja quanto tempo tenho de esperar para colocar os primeiros peixes? tenho grandes duvidas a cerca disso  :SbPoiss: 

obrigado
Sérgio André

----------


## joaocostal

Boas,

Ter o aquário aberto ou não é um assunto controverso. Eu por exemplo tenho o meu fechado mas tenho duas ventoinhas de PC a meter ar frio junto à água.

Basicamente ao teres aberto tens como vantagens:

- Mais trocas gasosas
- Mais dissipação do calor das lampadas

e como desvantagens:

- Mais evaporação
- Perigo de alguns peixes saltarem

Em relação a colocares peixes, espera pelo menos um mês. Se quiseres acelerar um pouco o ciclo podes colocar por exemplo um peixe da familia das donzelas (por exemplo 2 ou 3 chromis Viridis que são resistente e baratinhos e não são muito agressivos quando comprarados com as outras donzelas), mas espera pelo menos 2 semanitas mais.

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas obrigado pela resposta !

então eu tava a pensar mesmo 1 mes por ai nessa altura achas que posso colocar os primeiros peixes palhacos ? em relasao a tampa que que achas que devo fazer e que nem sei que faca em relasao a isso? 

obrigado
Sérgio André

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

deves deixar o aquario abertopara haver melhor trocas gasosas.a bomba de ar podes guarda-la ,nao te serve para nada.

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

e em questão aos peixes palhaços podem ser colocados um mes depois ter agua em circulaçao\com pedra viva e escumador? 

obrigado pela resposta!
Sérgio André

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

eu sei que e dificil resistir ao impulso de ver um peixito a nadar no aquario,mas quanto mais tempo conseguires resistir melhor.acho que e pouco tempo para meteres vivos no aquario eu consigui resistir ao impuso durante  meses e nao estou arrependido  pois da tempo ao aquario se estabilizar todos os parametros.olha que e  muito triste ver-se um peixe morrer .

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas! 

obrigado por responderes! 

pois e complicado ter um aquario até grande por sinal vazio lol até porque ainda não resolvi o problema da iluminasao! 

obrigado pela dica

----------


## Sérgio andré

Boas a todos 

tenho uma pequena duvida tenho este escumador e do tipo n sei mt bem como fazer a mudanca de agua devo tirala toda ? lavalo? como deve ser feito? 


Espero que me possam ajudar, com algumas opiniões. 
__________________
Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef: 
http://microsfsa.blogspot.com/

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

hoje de tarde detetei uma coisa invulgar num conjunto da rocha viva!! a minha questão e o que e isto ?

fico a espera dos comentarios! obrigado

Espero que me possam ajudar, com algumas opiniões. 
__________________
Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef: 
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Para a dimensaodo teu aqurio ponha duas sun sun de 3000lh e ponha mais 10kg de rocha viva a iluminacao punha  um projector hqi de 150w o resto pareceme bem

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Para a dimensaodo teu aqurio ponha duas sun sun de 3000lh e ponha mais 10kg de rocha viva a iluminacao punha  um projector hqi de 150w o resto pareceme bem


obrigado por comentares, Espero que me possam ajudar em relasao aquele ser branco na rocha sabes o que e? devo tirar ja tenho 2 ? 

Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef: 
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olha se quiseres comprar o projector hqi q eu te disse  podes a aquaden shop  projector anda a volta dos 90,oo
e a rocha podes encomendar da bubbles ta a 14,00 o kg e sao da indonesia

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

tipo precisava de uma dica a cerca dos peixes quantos peixes poderia por nu meu aquario sei que precisam de espaco para nadar

Espero que me possam ajudar, com algumas opiniões. 
__________________
Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef: 
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

finalmente apanheio fora da rocha alguem sabe indentificar que tipo é
 :SbPoiss: 
abraco a todos

Espero que me possam ajudar, com algumas opiniões. 
__________________
Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef: 
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## Sérgio andré

ups esquecime da foto 

lol

 :Vitoria: 

a foto esta no bog não consegui por aqui
O meu reef: 
http://microsfsa.blogspot.com/

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos

no conjunto das rochas tenho em desenvolvimento isto --

alguem me pode ajudar disendo o que e isto coral alga bom mau???

obrigado
sérgio andré
O meu reef: 
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

a alguns meses montei o meio primeiro aquario de salgados tinha um carageijo e tenho cerca de 20 kg pedra viva a algumas semanas verifiquei um tipo de lesma na pedra viva hoje contato que sao farias tenho-as retirado todas e castanha agara-se as rochas e tem tipo uma antenas na suposta cabeca ja tenho um peixe cirugiao que devo fazer e tambem ja tenho a alguns meses um tipo de um tentacolo que sai de um buraco com 3 mm e reconhece com a luz so sai de noite tambem nao sei o que e 

alguem me pode ajudar ?

obrigado 
sérgio andré

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas sergio, ta s com duvidas sobre a iluminaçao e a rocha vou te dar algumas respostas:
Se ja tens 20 kg de rocha encomenda mais 10 kg  na bubbles shop
e a iluminacao punha um projector hqi 150w

----------


## MAURO PIRES

O projector ronda por 95,00 e a lampada depende dos gostos

----------


## Sérgio andré

Boa noite 

de alguns meses para cá tem aparecido um tipo de um coral penso eu que se tem espalhado por toda o conjunto de pedra vida existido em maior parte na pedra morta, não sei  exactamente do que se trata  

alguém me pode ajudar ?

obrigado 
sérgio andré

----------


## Sérgio andré

boa tarde a todos 

tenho uma anémona que inicialmente era roxa, agora mudou de cor ultimamente é normal ? 

melhores cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boa tarde a todos 
> 
> tenho uma anémona que inicialmente era roxa, agora mudou de cor ultimamente é normal ? 
> 
> melhores cumprimentos 
> Sérgio André


Olá Sergio


Normal não é, poderá estar a perder zooxantelas.

A anémona a que te referes foi capturada na nossa costa, ou comprada em loja da especialidade?

Os factores que poderão estar na origem dessa mudança de cor, poderão estar relacionados com diversos factores.

Poderá a temperatura ter subido um pouco e o animal em questão ter se ressentido, ou o aumento da carga organica do teu sistema.
Poderás colocar fotos do teu sistema

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá Sergio
> 
> 
> Normal não é, poderá estar a perder zooxantelas.
> 
> A anémona a que te referes foi capturada na nossa costa, ou comprada em loja da especialidade?
> 
> Os factores que poderão estar na origem dessa mudança de cor, poderão estar relacionados com diversos factores.
> 
> ...


boa tarde paulo 

comprei numa loja de animais, tem ai fotos 

agora e branca, tenho cerca do 20kg de pedra viva temperatura 25 º C
160l de agua 

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Sérgio andré

boa tarde 

nos ultimos timos dias tive crescimento acelerado a uma algas castanhas sobre a pedra viva, será que tenho muitas horas de luz período entre 14 h e as 1 h ( 2X t8 25w 75cm )  isto aconteceu depois da morte de um peixe cirurgião zebra amarelo 

alguém me pode dar uma ideia o que será ? 

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bom dia,

Muitas horas de luz não tens!! Que tal dizeres o que tens de vivos neste momento, o ciclo de manutenção, que tipo de alimentação tens dado aos teus vivos e quantas vezes? 
O escumador está a tirar bem?
Sabes quais os parametros do aquário?
Utilizas carvão activado?

abraço
carlos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Sergio,
Toma cuidado com essa anémona... Tu alimentas a anémona? Ela aparenta estar muito fraquinha e essa iluminação é insuficiente para ela.
Vai acabar por morrer aos poucos e quando por fim morrer vai-te dar cabo do aquário... 

como o Carlos disse, especifica o sistema e a  manutenção que lhe dás por completo, que é para te podermos dar uma opinião mais completa e ajudar-te a melhorar o sistema.

Marco

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá Sergio,
> Toma cuidado com essa anémona... Tu alimentas a anémona? Ela aparenta estar muito fraquinha e essa iluminação é insuficiente para ela.
> Vai acabar por morrer aos poucos e quando por fim morrer vai-te dar cabo do aquário... 
> 
> como o Carlos disse, especifica o sistema e a  manutenção que lhe dás por completo, que é para te podermos dar uma opinião mais completa e ajudar-te a melhorar o sistema.
> 
> Marco


Boa tarde 

a realidade como marcos disse a anémona acabou por morrer, antes disso, a pedra viva tem perdido uma grande parte dos seus organismos, e teve forte crescimento de algas verdes, deste surgimento, que os peixes do meu aquario tem morrido muito rapidamente com morte da anémona acabou por tb morrer um dos peixes palhaço mais antigo que dormia na respectiva enémona entre tudo isto tenho neste momento um único peixe, não sem muito bem o que fazer... 

obrigado 
cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas
É assim Sergio. Para ja o unico conselho que posso dar é muita leitura a fim de poderes resolver problemas com as algas e outros mais que existem. Muitas tpa´s para o aqua estabilizar. Anemonas só com o aquario estabilizado, e com algum conhecimento de materia da tua parte.Define aqui no forum as tuas práticas com o aquario, setup, etc. Não tenhas pressa em fazer tudo de uma vez...Lê muito. É o melhor que podes fazer.Está aqui tudo no forum.

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Boas
> É assim Sergio. Para ja o unico conselho que posso dar é muita leitura a fim de poderes resolver problemas com as algas e outros mais que existem. Muitas tpa´s para o aqua estabilizar. Anemonas só com o aquario estabilizado, e com algum conhecimento de materia da tua parte.Define aqui no forum as tuas práticas com o aquario, setup, etc. Não tenhas pressa em fazer tudo de uma vez...Lê muito. É o melhor que podes fazer.Está aqui tudo no forum.


SETUP 

Aquário: 100X40X40 JUWEL 
circulação: 1X Bombas submersíveis 855 L/H
Termóstato: 200 W Juwel 
Espumador de proteínas: Red Sea 400 galões interno.
Iluminação: calha 100X15cm - 2x 25w ( 12 horas diárias) 
Pedra viva: 17kg
Pedra morta: 3kg
Densidade: 1.022 g/cm3
temperatura: 26 º C

que te parece deste setup?? 

cumprimentos 
Sergio Andre

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Sergio...

Do que colocaste tens pouca circulação e densidade baixa.
Coloca também a tua rotina de manutenção e acima de tudo já agora que tipo de água usas??

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá Sergio...
> 
> Do que colocaste tens pouca circulação e densidade baixa.
> Coloca também a tua rotina de manutenção e acima de tudo já agora que tipo de água usas??


boa noite marco 

tenho este aquário a 15 meses, sempre ussei água da torneira com basic sal, agua do mar seria melhor?? realmente o meu aquário nunca foi mt estável e dencidade mt baixa sempre

----------


## Sérgio andré

boa noite 

Séra que usar agua do mar melhor forma de ter aquário estável tratando-se de agua salgada ??? pois tenho tido diversos problemas com pedra viva e perda de muitos seres vivos! :C incluindo peixes, pois nunca usei agua do mar, após um ano tenho duvidas sobre este assunto



cumprimentos
Sérgio André

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá Sergio...
> 
> Do que colocaste tens pouca circulação e densidade baixa.
> Coloca também a tua rotina de manutenção e acima de tudo já agora que tipo de água usas??


bom dia 

falaste que tinha pouca circulação de agua! aumentei com esta boyu sp103-2000 25w - 1700 l/h mais 800l/h de outra achas suficiente para 160l de agua? quantas horas devo ter circulação? 

cumprimentos sergio andre

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas todos 

segundo o que vi aqui no reefforum crie um sistema de ventilação pois tinha a temperatura ao 29.ºC agora estabilizada nos 25,8.º C obrigado pelas dicas ;D 

mas depois de testar ph, no3,nh3/nh4 verifiquei que tinha dados muito errados, alguma dica como resolver isto?? 

cumprimentos sergio andré

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

depois de fazer troca de agua salgada que fui buscar ao mar, tive resultados nos nitratos e no amoníaco muito elevados, na verdade só tenho espumador de proteínas, um filtro exterior pode resolver o problema? com trocas de agua mais frequentes ? 

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Sergio...

Faz mais trocas de água... e o escumador chega. 
Mas antes disso testa os valores dessa água que recolheste. Acho estranho ser a água a aumentar os teus niveis a não ser que seja de uma má zona. Existe um tópico com os locais de recolha de água do pessoal... verifica e usa o lugar que a maior parte usa, concerteza não deve ter problemas.

Mas testa a água que recolheste e terás a resposta. Circulação já está melhor...

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá Sergio...
> 
> Faz mais trocas de água... e o escumador chega. 
> Mas antes disso testa os valores dessa água que recolheste. Acho estranho ser a água a aumentar os teus niveis a não ser que seja de uma má zona. Existe um tópico com os locais de recolha de água do pessoal... verifica e usa o lugar que a maior parte usa, concerteza não deve ter problemas.
> 
> Mas testa a água que recolheste e terás a resposta. Circulação já está melhor...


boa obrigado pelos comentários 

fiz um novo teste parece ter melhores resultados

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá Sergio...
> 
> Faz mais trocas de água... e o escumador chega. 
> Mas antes disso testa os valores dessa água que recolheste. Acho estranho ser a água a aumentar os teus niveis a não ser que seja de uma má zona. Existe um tópico com os locais de recolha de água do pessoal... verifica e usa o lugar que a maior parte usa, concerteza não deve ter problemas.
> 
> Mas testa a água que recolheste e terás a resposta. Circulação já está melhor...


boas Marco, como não tenho sump um filtro exterior não mantinha os nitratos e o amoníaco  mais baixos sem grandes preocupações? o filtro que falo seria um filtro da sere exterior

sera GmbH :sera fil bioactive - Außenfilter 

para além do mais melhorava a milha circulação correcto? que me aconselhas ?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sérgio... essa foto foi do meu 2 Reef.

Sem sump e sem filtro externo..., Dsb, escumador, kalk, 20X circulação e HQI 2x150 e para mim o mais importante de tudo TPA´s rigorosas de 10% semanais. 

Não é muito dificil fazeres o mesmo no teu. Se estás com problemas de amonia, nitrito, nitrato tem a ver com o ciclo que foi quebrado ou a entrada de nutrientes (lixo) é superior á capacidade do teu sistema em exporta-los/tirá-los para fora dele.

Verifica o que estás a fazer de mal ou se o teu escumador é fraco ou se tens mais peixes do que devias... algo está mal e colocares um filtro externo não será bem a solução, pelo menos para mim.

Tiveste uma morte de uma anémona á pouco tempo, podes estar ainda a sofrer disso... que TPA´s fizeste desde a morte dela? Mais alguma coisa morreu? Continuas a usar água da torneira na reposição da evaporada? Parece-me que tens o sistema muito instavel mas tens de nos dar mais dados para que te possamos ajudar melhor.

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Sérgio... essa foto foi do meu 2 Reef.
> 
> Sem sump e sem filtro externo..., Dsb, escumador, kalk, 20X circulação e HQI 2x150 e para mim o mais importante de tudo TPA´s rigorosas de 10% semanais. 
> 
> Não é muito dificil fazeres o mesmo no teu. Se estás com problemas de amonia, nitrito, nitrato tem a ver com o ciclo que foi quebrado ou a entrada de nutrientes (lixo) é superior á capacidade do teu sistema em exporta-los/tirá-los para fora dele.
> 
> Verifica o que estás a fazer de mal ou se o teu escumador é fraco ou se tens mais peixes do que devias... algo está mal e colocares um filtro externo não será bem a solução, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> Tiveste uma morte de uma anémona á pouco tempo, podes estar ainda a sofrer disso... que TPA´s fizeste desde a morte dela? Mais alguma coisa morreu? Continuas a usar água da torneira na reposição da evaporada? Parece-me que tens o sistema muito instavel mas tens de nos dar mais dados para que te possamos ajudar melhor.


boas Marco

depois da morte da anémona, perdi subitamente um peixe logo de seguida, este mesmo peixe dormia na anémona, agora tenho dois palhaços, um deles muito recente, e detectei também pontos brancos nele. mas tem estado a melhorar. falo no filtro pois parece-me que tenho muito lixo no fundo e com aumento da circulação da agua tem levantado muito lixo e uma das bombas que também é filtro tenho limpo todos os dias, dai falar no filtro exterior. 

em relação a água mudei esta semana cerca de metade, que fui buscar ao mar, que até a data era apenas agua da torneira. depois disso tive redenção das algas e pedra tem vindo a melhorar, pois estava repleta de algas verdes 

que me aconselhas fazer ?? 

cumprimentos Sérgio André

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Sérgio...
Antes de mais, não adiciones mais nada ao aquário em termos de vivos até resolveres os teus problemas com a qualidade geral da água e do aquário.

- Controla a entrada de alimentação aos peixes que tens de momento.

- Tpa´s valentes e consistentes de 20 a 30% semanais até os niveis de amonia nitritos e nitratos baixarem. Se puderes fazer mais melhor... Deixa acabar o ciclo das algas e o ciclo do azoto que vais ter de fazer de novo devido ás mortes e problemas que tiveste desde o inicio.

- Limpa assiduamente o escumador nesta fase.

-Acaba com o uso de água da torneira... só trás é alimento para as algas e para acabares de vez com as algas deves usar apenas água de osmose inversa. Compra um filtro, se não puderes pede na tua loja onde costumas ir que eles dão ou vendem a preço simbolico. Mas tens mesmo de parar de usar água da torneira.

- Melhora os parametros quimicos da tua água. Tens noçao dos valores de KH e CA do teu sistema? Para já controla isso e depois controlas o Mg (magnésio) quando o aquário estiver mais establizado. Tens várias maneiras de o fazer, desde o doseamento de kalk, Balling, 2 part solution ou mesmo reactor de calcio. Tudo isto vai depender dos corais que queres manter ou to tipo de sistema que queres ter.

- Circulação e escumador parece adequado... iluminação parece-me fraca.

Isto tudo que escrevi faz-te sentido ou não percebeste metade do que dise? Se não percebeste metade aconcelho-te a dares umas valentes leituras no forum sobre isto tudo pois só assim vais conseguir perceber e aplicar o que te estou a dizer. É preciso que sejas rigoroso agora nesta fase instável e que adquiras conhecimentos para melhor perceberes e cntrolares o teu sistema.

Boa sorte  :SbOk: .

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Boas Sérgio...
> Antes de mais, não adiciones mais nada ao aquário em termos de vivos até resolveres os teus problemas com a qualidade geral da água e do aquário.
> 
> - Controla a entrada de alimentação aos peixes que tens de momento.
> 
> - Tpa´s valentes e consistentes de 20 a 30% semanais até os niveis de amonia nitritos e nitratos baixarem. Se puderes fazer mais melhor... Deixa acabar o ciclo das algas e o ciclo do azoto que vais ter de fazer de novo devido ás mortes e problemas que tiveste desde o inicio.
> 
> - Limpa assiduamente o escumador nesta fase.
> 
> ...


boas marco...

em relação as tpa's já estou fazer isso.

em relação aos testes ka o teste que eu uso os valores vão de 0 aos 3.6 e acabei de testar a agua tem padrão 3.6, mas tenho visto teste do ka k padrão mais elevado e penso que este teste n e correcto. axas normal? os testes são redsea 

- o teste do ca n tenho para dar os valores 

ph - 8
ka - 3.6
temperatura 26.6
densidade - 1022
No2 - 0
No3-  0
No4 - 0.1

pedra viva tenho cerca de 17kg 

em relação a iluminação achas melhor a t8 ou t5? quantos w, no fórum fala 1w por litro?

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André    :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Madeira

O KH (e não Ka) pode ser medido em 3 unidades...

em graus,
em ppms, 
em mqls.

Os da Red Sea devem estar em mqls por isso tens de converter esses valores. Ve na net as tabelas e faz a conversão.
O resto dos valores parece ok.

T5 sem duvida... T8 já não se usa á muito tempo a nao ser que apenas queiras ter moles e lps. Há uns tempos saiu um aquário bastante bonito apenas com T8 mas tinha um montão delas!

----------


## Sérgio andré

> O KH (e não Ka) pode ser medido em 3 unidades...
> 
> em graus,
> em ppms, 
> em mqls.
> 
> Os da Red Sea devem estar em mqls por isso tens de converter esses valores. Ve na net as tabelas e faz a conversão.
> O resto dos valores parece ok.
> 
> T5 sem duvida... T8 já não se usa á muito tempo a nao ser que apenas queiras ter moles e lps. Há uns tempos saiu um aquário bastante bonito apenas com T8 mas tinha um montão delas!


Boas  Marco

em relação ao filtro vêem com siporax da sera. qual melhor método carvão activo? apenas? ou deixo as siporax

cumprimento Sérgio André

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas marco 

sabes me diser o que sera isto aparece varias vezes nu meu aquário não sei bem o que é? costuma ser durante madrugada. 


cumprimentos sérgio andré

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sérgio,
com essa foto não dá para identificar nada... tenta uma macro disso ou uma foto melhorzita, assim fica dificil.

Quanto ao filtro externo e se já te decidiste em avançar com isso, colocaria apenas carvão. Siporax em filtro externo geralmente acumula muita porcaria e tens de estar a limpar o filtro externo todas as semanas.

Verifica o aquário do João Basso que ainda agora o publicou e verifica como ele tem o siporax pendurado precisamente para não acumular porcaria.

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas marco 

tens ai outra foto, esta noite tb constatei um género de ser tipo minhoca agarrado a pedra quando ligo luz desaparece encolhendo na pedra n consegui tirar foto, tem tom castanho claro, e tem ai 3 a 4 cm vim pelo menus duas, 
o que achas que se trata, devo me preocupar? 

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Sérgio andré

Boas todos 

Marco  amnha vou ser nova iluminação lâmpadas t5 3x 36w axas suficiente ?para 160l o aquário tem 100x40x40 

Cumprimentos 
Sergio Andre

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas todos 

Tenho dois peixes com barbatana cortada algum sabe o que é? 





Cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Como está o ph?

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Como está o ph?


bom dia 

o ph baixo com muda de agua de 8.2 para 8

cumprimentos 
sergio andre

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas 

alguém sabe o link com tabela de conversão de dos teste em ppm para g/l ? 

estou com dificuldades em encontrar 

cumprimentos 
Sérgio andré

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas 

estou ter dificuldade  em analisar os teste que tenho  estão em p.p.m. 

obtive seguintes resultados depois de 12 h de fazer tpa

- Amonia  0.25 p.p.m. 
- Nitritos- 0.1 p.p.m. 
- Nitratos  2.5 p.p.m.
- Alcalinidade ou kH  
- PH   8.0 
- Densidade 1,023
- temperatura - 24.7 

a questão e que n entendo os p.p.m. 

estes testes sao bons ou maus  

Cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas 

hoje encontrei os meus dois Amphiprion um bocado agressivos, um deles tem barbatana branca, alguém sabe o que se trata ?

Cumprimentos Sérgio André

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas todos

deparei-me com o valor da densidade do meu aquário nos 1,03 é o que la indica quer isto dizer 1.023? 

Cumprimentos 
Sérgio André  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Sérgio andré

BOAS A TODOS

no ultimo mês, depois do problema das algas e da temperatura manter nos 
30 º C , o que fiz de seguida foi buscar agua directamente ao mar, montar um sistema de ventilação baixando assim a temperatura para 25.ºc tpa de 15 em 15 dias, aumentar luz, mas passado 20 dias as algas que normalmente aparecia no vidro, agora aparecem na pedra viva

sugestões ao problema??   

cumprimentos 
Sérgio André

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> boas todos
> 
> deparei-me com o valor da densidade do meu aquário nos 1,03 é o que la indica quer isto dizer 1.023? 
> 
> Cumprimentos 
> Sérgio André


Olá,
1,03 será 1.030. O teu medidor não deve dar 3 casas décimais. Não deve ser preciso o suficiente.
abraço,

----------

